# Speaking of desipramine!



## iambalthazar (Mar 14, 2003)

All right, I know no one was specifically talking about desipramine, but I can never think of a subject. Anyway, let us speak of drugs. I was on Imipramine for about four weeks, and it didn't change my life, so my GI gave me Desipramine, but I can't find any info on it, except how it's an anti-depressant. Has anyone tried these, tricylic anti-depressants? I'm a bit frustrated with these drugs, they make me really tired and nauseous. ! Thanks!


----------



## Jana (Jun 3, 2000)

Hi. Is Desipramine working for you? My daughter takes it. She's starting to take 50mg. a day. She started out taking 10mg. when she was younger. I'm not sure that it is helping. She has been taking it for a few years.Have you tried other meds? I'm thinking, along with her doc, that it might be time to try something different. Remeron, according to his suggestion, is the next thing to try. Sigh.


----------

